# Sleeping/smells



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

So Last week I cleaned Phasma's cage as usual and put her fleece strips back into her igloo and she burrowed right on in. But the last few nights I've noticed she hasn't been sleeping on her igloo at all but over in a corner with her water spouts are, or even last week I came home on an odd day and saw her asleep on her wheel! In the last 2 weeks of her doing this, I've been a. Worried b. Noticed an influx of smells including mostly of pee (very strong enough to have my roommate notice in the living room which I can't imagine is good for her as she seems to poop and sleep in that area.....) and also c. Why she won't go into her igloo. At first I thought maybe it was the fleece bunched up at the door but I moved it away and checked to see if there were any feces inside to discourage her, but still she sits outside. Nothing changed in the set up of the cage, and besides bonding with me more she seems fine. I put a snuggle sack into her igloo tonight to try to let her know that's where she should sleep but I'm at a loss. She's about 3 years old currently. Any ideas?


----------

